# Bolens G174 help



## fundyrider (Sep 26, 2012)

Bolens G174,would be grateful for any leads on finding this part. Photo attached


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

The Bolens G174 mechanicals are generally the same as an an Iseki TX2160/TX1500F - built in the same factory,same HP, gearbox, axles, diffs, pumps, linkage etc- the only major difference is some of the early series to maybe c.1981 Bolens use a K75 2cyl Mitsubishi engine whereas the Iseki mainly uses a KB3 3cyl Mitsubishi.

Attached is an extract from the parts book detailing the part number you seem to require (from your photo it's not clear what's failed, though it looks like it is the LH knuckle arm - Item 11 on the illustration) 

Here's a list of parts suppliers in the USA (where I assume you're located) which I have copied from other sites -unfortunately as I'm in Australia (where I use only Iseki dealers as there are no Bolens supplies) I have no recent experience with suppliers in the USA:- 

A) ISEKI suppliers in the USA-
Sutton Tractor
6709 North I-35
Edmond, Oklahoma 73034
(405) 340-0268
Grey Market Tractor Parts
1-800-700-4739
Email: "mailto:[email protected]"

Rainbow Distributors Inc. (only distributor of new Iseki Equip. in USA))
1612 Kahai Street
Honolulu, Hawaii 96819
Phone: (808) 841-6203
Fax: (808) 847-1623
Email: "mailto:[email protected]"
Website: "http://rainbowdistributors.com/Tractors/tractors.html"

Homestead Tractor
22311 Bear Valley Road
Apple Valley, California 92308
Telephone: 760-240-1062
Fax: 760-240-1126
Email: "mailto:[email protected]"

Sheaffer's Town &amp; Country Tractors Inc.
320 Palmyra Road
Dixon, Illinois 61021
Telephone: 815-284-3226
Fax: 815-284-5050
Email: "mailto:[email protected]"

Southern Global Tractor
230 North Magnolia drive
Wiggins, MS 39577
Toll-free: 866-742-5748
Telephone: 601-928-7491
Fax: 601-528-9312
Email: "mailto:[email protected]"

Sonny's Farm & Home Supply
1733 N 200 W
Portland, Indiana 47371
Phone (260) 726-2808
Website: "http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/index.htm"

Valley Power Products, Inc.
3646-5 Aerial Way Drive,
Roanoke, Va. 24018
I can supply new and used parts for the Mitsubishi engines used on some of the models. I also sell manuals for the Bolens versions, from 15 to 27 hp. Call 800-609-5110, "mailto:[email protected]" or
We sell parts and manuals for Satoh/Mitsubishi tractors. 540-345-9650

Monarch Products
Glow plugs and spark plugs, with cross references by manufacturer, engine number, and tractor model.
1-888-800-9629
"http://www.sparkplugs.com"

B) Bolens suppliers in the USA

Bobby Bruneau at the Bolens Boneyard in Charleston S.C. 
All Bolens parts but really strong in Large Frames. 
(843) 889-8377

Bob Fenn at Horizon Equipment in Dunstable MA
Fast shipping on Bolens parts orders.
Very knowledgeable and willing to help. 
[email protected] 

Don & Pete Duff in Thurmond NC 
Super Eaton Hydro knowledge and good with Wisconsin engines too. 
336-874-7730 
[email protected]

Richard Show (aka Blackjackjake) in PA
Good all around source for Bolens parts and attachments, VERY fair pricing.
[email protected] 


Ray's Mower Shop in PA. 
Good inventory of Bolens parts. Very knowledgeable. 
Call Gloria or Noah at 610-367-2078
[email protected]

Richter Power Supply in CA 
Wisconsin Engine Parts 
800-248-6476

Sweigard Bros. in Halifax, Pa
Bolens NOS parts inventory
[email protected]
717-896-3414

Outdoor Distributors 
Click on “MTD” parts, then enter the Bolens part number.
www.outdoordistributors.com 

Plano Power in Plano, TX
Good source for Wisconsin parts.
(972) 423-5220
[email protected]

Milaca Lawn and Garden in Milaca, MN
Very Good source for Kohler Parts and Parts Lists
http://www.milacalawn.com/parts.asp
Click on the “Parts Look-UP” box
then click on the Catalogs box and click on the drop-down list.

Jim Perlik for Bolens/Iseki Diesel Parts
[email protected]

Sam's Bolens 
www.samsbolens.com 

Wisconsin Engines Parts & Supplies
1000's of parts in stock!
[email protected]
(814)766-3675

Trust this assists & if you need further details let me know - the Bolens/Iseki's are great little tractors & real easy to work on(IMO far better than Kubota's which I also own)


----------



## fundyrider (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, thanks for all the info. Yes, it's the knuckle arm, it's been welded. Might last forever but I don't trust it. I just bought the G174 a few weeks ago, although I spent 37 years operating heavy equipment for a living before I retired, pay loaders, dozers , log loaders and such like, I have limited knowledge of farm type tractors. This unit is in awesome condition for the year, 1985, needed something to do snow removel and light yard work around the property. So far it's exceded my expectations, good working little machine
Will contact some of the leads you gave me and see if I can scare up what I'm looking for
Thanks again. Peter


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Pleased to be able to help - I run lot's of ag, trucks & earthmoving gear in the mainly in the 100-600hp range on our farms, & if you've operatated/maintained earthmoving gear you'll find the ag gear a walk in the park....

The Bolens/Iseki's are great little tractors & real easy to work on(IMO far better than Kubota's which I also own), we use them around our house gardens/landscaping where our ride on mowers are too small, one of ouir little Bolens/Iseki's now has clocked up.4600hrs in the last 30years & hasn't missed a beat apart from a gearbox bearing & clutch change-the key to their longevity is regular lubes, oil changes (engine,gearbox/hydraulic, axles/diffs) & clean filters (including the hydraulics), just like earthmoving gear.


----------



## fundyrider (Sep 26, 2012)

Sheaffer has what I'm looking for. 
Thanks again, Peter


----------



## MFavors (Jun 20, 2013)

We're looking for starter solenoid for Iseki TS2202 FD. The part number is unreadable on the item we have which probably the biggest problem in locating a replacement. Can you help? It's 2 cyl 4wd. That's pretty much all we know about it. We're first time tractor owners, bought this about 2 months ago and it was great the first two times we ran it -- then the solenoid stopped working. We don't have access to nor have we been able to find an owners manual or parts manual.


----------



## agdaddy (Jun 24, 2013)

Do you have a service manual for a Bolens G174 with HST? I need info on how to change the HST pump out.


----------



## fundyrider (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry, I don't have one


----------

